# im back!



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

well i am happy to say that i am getting goats again! my ex husband and i are back together and more happy than ever. we are getting our water well put in and fencing for goats. the doe pen/pasture is 106' x 200'. our barn will be 18 1/2' x 30' with an 18 1/2' x 10' feed room. it will have 4 kidding stalls and an open area for the goats to come and go as they please. we will be breeding boers and myotonics once again. i am very excited and very happy to be back!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

THAT IS EXCITING NEWS. CONGRATULATIONS ON BOTH THE GOOD NEWS. :leap:  

DO YOU HAVE THE GOATS ALREADY LINED YUP?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back :greengrin: !


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i have a friend that is going to sell me some goats but i would like to have a variety of bloodlines. i want to find show quality goats. my goal as of right now is to have 20-25 goats.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you should adopt me and my bunnies.. i'll do work for room/board


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...that is super news.. :clap: :leap:  ..I am very happy for you both ..... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> you should adopt me and my bunnies.. i'll do work for room/board


and what would come of your dear chris?

Congrats again Alyssa Im very happy for you


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

.. my only other adoption offers were with a friend in Wisconsin... that really upset chris.. or chris's parents


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i could probably use the help when i get settled, but we only have a 1 bedroom mobile home but we will be adding to the front of it to make it a 2 bedroom. how old are you sdk?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

21


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome back Alyssa! Glad to see another Arkie on the board


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------

